# wine no compila con opencl activado{solucionado}

## papu

 *Quote:*   

> The specific snippet of code:
> 
>  *           [[ x$(eselect opencl show) = "xintel" ]] && die "Cannot build wine[opencl,win32]: intel-ocl-sdk is 64-bit only";
> 
> 

 

¿ es un problema o limitación temporal?

saludos, ad1

----------

## quilosaq

No es temporal ni está en manos de Gentoo el cambiarlo. En linux hay que tener una distribución de 64 bits para poder utilizarlo.

El fabricante del software (Intel) dice:

 *Quote:*   

> Supported Operating Systems
> 
> Intel® SDK for OpenCL* Applications 2012 supports the following operating systems:
> 
> Microsoft Windows 7* (32-bit version)
> ...

 

http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/opencl-release-notes/#2

----------

## papu

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> No es temporal ni está en manos de Gentoo el cambiarlo. En linux hay que tener una distribución de 64 bits para poder utilizarlo.
> 
> El fabricante del software (Intel) dice:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Supported Operating Systems
> ...

 

si precisamente yo uso gentoo64, lo que el wine pide la version 32bits del opencl de intel  , y bueno tampoco detecta  el opencl de mi grafica ati.

en fin da igual, era curiosidad

----------

## cohone

 *papu wrote:*   

>  *quilosaq wrote:*   No es temporal ni está en manos de Gentoo el cambiarlo. En linux hay que tener una distribución de 64 bits para poder utilizarlo.
> 
> El fabricante del software (Intel) dice:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Supported Operating Systems
> ...

 

Supongo que tienes configuradas dos tarjetas, una intel y una ati, y que es la intel la que tienes configurada con eselect opencl (por eso no te detectará el de la ati)

y por el error, parece indicar que no puedes compilarlo con las dos use a la vez, la win32 y la opencl, así que o pruebas con eselect opencl set amd o quitas la use win32, con lo que no podrías ejecutar aplicaciones de 32bits en wine, supongo....

yo la última vez que probé a compilar wine con la use opencl y una ati, wine me tiraba errores al ejecutar aplicaciones.

Y ahora, por probar lo he compilado, y compilar copila sin errores. No puedo probarlo porque estoy en remoto.

Un Saludo

----------

## papu

editado:

he vuelto poner el driver oficial de ati despues de practicamente 2 años y curiosamente me ha funcionado a la primera, a falta de hacer prubas de rendimiento que supongo, logicamente tendrá mejor soporte opengl que el libre, o eso espero, y a parte de tener varias limitaciones como el kms tener que volver a usar el xorg.conf..., me ha aparecido finalmente el opencl de ati y he podido compilar el wine con esa opción, ya que amd si ofrece soporte 32 i 64 bits.

http://i.minus.com/iI9gxGJPNcIyL.png

 *Quote:*   

> Ordinador linux # eselect opencl list
> 
> Available OpenCL implementations:
> 
>   [1]   amd *
> ...

 

Asi que arreglada la cosa era una cuestión de soporte y drivers graficos, los problemas de siempre y cronicos que matan al linux.

Es un autentico hito que pueda usar a la primera estos drivers oficiales antes era una verdadera tortura, antes siempre daba por culo con que no se podía instalar porque siempre pedia una version xorg muy inferior a la actual... a ver si es verdad y al final van sacando algo "potable"  :Smile: 

saludos, ad1

----------

